# Editing impossible?



## Fernando

I posted the 3rd post in this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=72300

For some reason (possibly my mistake) the link does not work. The problem is when I try to edit it to delete the link I can not see the "Edit" button.

It is the only thread when I have this mistake.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Fernando,

I've no idea why the button doesn't appear for you. Would you like me to delete post #3?  Or, do you just wish to delete one of the links?  If so, which one?

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

I have just tested, and all three of these links are working properly:



> Hay varios hilos sobre el tema:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=32643
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=71619
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47933
> 
> Para mí lo mejor es "marca la diferencia" o "supone una diferencia".


----------



## Fernando

The message "Invalid thread specified" appears to me (and ampurdan)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> The message "Invalid thread specified" appears to me (and ampurdan)
> 
> Thank you for your help.


All work for me!!
Mmmm...mistery time??

Edit; 

Actually, number 2 doesn't work for me when I log in my non-moderator mode. I guess that's it then.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> The message "Invalid thread specified" appears to me (and ampurdan)
> 
> Thank you for your help.


 
It happens the same to me. Exactly this:

Mensaje vBulletin$idname no válido. Si seguiste una liga válida por favor notifica al webmaster​


----------



## Jana337

Fernando, the edit button disappears after 7 days. Only moderators can edit old messages.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

belen said:
			
		

> Actually, number 2 doesn't work for me when I log in my non-moderator mode. I guess that's it then.


 
You are right. Cuchu and you can open it, all non-moderators can't. It may be because the thread was trashed by a mod.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You are right. Cuchu and you can open it, all non-moderators can't. It may be because the thread was trashed by a mod.


The thread was soft-deleted because it was duplicate (opened by the person who started the thread to which Fernando's contributed).

Jana


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, Jana. Both misteries cleared.


----------

